# Professional Coding



## kdues (Mar 22, 2011)

Hello:
My name is Kim Dues, CPC.  I am available to outsource professional
coding.  I am certified through AAPC.  My rates are resonable and will 
do charge entry into your PM system.  I have coded many specialities and
have been coding for 9 years.  I can be reached @
281-948-4436
877-803-7306
Kim.dues@massmedicalbilling.com


----------

